# Scent of a woman/man



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Many moons ago when I was still in HS, I had this GF who had this natural scent about her. It was such a turn on. After sex it was even more obvious. I loved when she'd wear my shirts and give them back to me unwashed....the smell would drive me crazy!! 
There aren't many women I known who've had this but I like it.
My question is 2 fold.
1) Does your partner have a "natural smell/scent" that you enjoy?
2) Does the after sex smell keep you turned on? Or do you wash it off right away?

Thanks!!
Mouse


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

My BF most definitely has a natural scent. 

You could blindfold me, line up 100 men, I could pick him out. Shoot, I could pick him out of a million. 

I just know it. And I'll take that smell over any cologne or deodorant any day.

And yes, it turns me on! Just because its him. I love it, never want to wash off right away. His shirts smell like it too, and I wear them when our work schedules are different.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

